# Help me price this scrap.



## Grinditout (Aug 23, 2014)

Trying to get the price right on this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221530095306?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221530105377?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 23, 2014)

low grade .... 0,12€/kg


----------



## Smack (Aug 23, 2014)

Run away, run away!


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 23, 2014)

Smack
I think he is the seller that is why he is asking for a right price
as anyone would know that $2,500 better be 4 tons of boards

RikkiRicardo


----------



## Grinditout (Aug 23, 2014)

I am the seller, trying to find a target.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 23, 2014)

What does Boardsort pay for those? Whatever it is, figure the actual PM value is about double. On real low-grade stuff, it might be triple. When Boardsort ships all their stuff for refining, they have to cover the refiner's minimum lot charge and also make a profit.

You're pricing that stuff at $77/pound????? When I first read your listing, I thought is was April Fool's Day. As scrap, I would guess that the $2500 is from 10 times to 40 times too high. Unless you find someone that can actually use them for what they were intended (good luck), that's about the size of it.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 23, 2014)

You should be able to get $4.00 -$5.00 per pound for it.


----------



## Grinditout (Aug 23, 2014)

That is what I was thinking , I spoke to a recycler in Alabama , that offered 5$ A lb.
Just not sure if that is the end of the road.
Are there any buyers on this forum ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 23, 2014)

Grinditout,

Sounds like it's the end of the road to me.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2014)

Amazing!

http://bit.ly/1yufk6r


----------



## Claudie (Aug 23, 2014)

Grinditout said:


> That is what I was thinking , I spoke to a recycler in Alabama , that offered 5$ A lb.
> Just not sure if that is the end of the road.
> Are there any buyers on this forum ?




Yes there are a few buyers here. Check out the Refiners, Buyers, Assayers, etc. section.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 23, 2014)

If i could get 4 or 5 i would take it i have you only have how many kilos i buy that stuff all day long for a lot less
sorry there are no suckers here try search how much people can recover and lower the price so that they can also make something.
then you will have satisfied customers.

Rikkiricardo


----------



## Grinditout (Aug 23, 2014)

Did you notice the make offer button?


----------



## Smack (Aug 23, 2014)

Grinditout said:


> I am the seller, trying to find a target.



Oh lol, nice. I think you like the zero button as much as I do.

You should be all over that $5.00 lb. offer. I wouldn't pay more than $2.00 lb. You'd never see 5 bucks lb once refined.


----------



## Grinditout (Aug 23, 2014)

Also added a link , the previous ones where not right.
Should be 2 separate auctions.


----------



## Grinditout (Aug 23, 2014)

Let's see what happens.


----------



## justme2 (Aug 31, 2014)

We pay $4 a lb all day long for those. They are considered finger card class but we don,t pay shipping. $5+ a lb plus shipping on ebay is a win. They are marginal at $4 because of all the useless junk on them but still, its ebay some idiot may pat $10 a lb for them.


----------



## Grinditout (Sep 1, 2014)

5$ a lbs. buyer pays shipping , the material does not move until it has been paid for.

Thanks guys , I appreciate you looking at this post.

These are my terms.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 3, 2014)

Then you did bad deal. If you think ebay at 5$/lb plus postage is better offer than recycler who offered you 5$/lb you are going to lose money.
Don't forget you are going to pay ebay and paypal fees which are about 15% and that you will pay also from payment for shipping you will receive.


----------

